# Whos psyched for Phish!!!!



## dmc (Jun 11, 2010)

ME!!!

Hartford and SPAC....  MAYBE the Greek if I can get some time...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2010)

not, but have fun!


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2010)

bummer...

Yeah...  It's going to be a crazy few days....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 11, 2010)

wish I could catch more shows, but it looks like just Saturday SPAC this summer.


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 12, 2010)

jerry's dead, phish sux, get a life


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 12, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> jerry's dead, phish sux, get a life



I don't like phish, but that's a dick thing to say.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2010)

meh - only the most unoriginal lame joke that's been said for the past 15 years. heard it plenty of times.


and powpig, care to name me any other band that can draw 65K people to Limestone, ME???

didn't think so


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 12, 2010)

you know what the phish face said when he (she) ran out of extacy?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2010)

and that would be the second most over used unoriginal phish / dead joke.  referencing the music sucks without drugs.

really?  is that the best you can do?


----------



## Edd (Jun 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> and powpig, care to name me any other band that can draw 65K people to Limestone, ME???
> 
> didn't think so



That was the worst traffic I have ever been in.


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 12, 2010)

here's the third. what are 2 things you can't give a phish face? a bath or a job


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 12, 2010)

y


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 12, 2010)

uncle


----------



## dmc (Jun 12, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> jerry's dead, phish sux, get a life



No tour rat here... Just a listener..

Phish is part of my life...  Musically speaking...


----------



## dmc (Jun 12, 2010)

Edd said:


> That was the worst traffic I have ever been in.




Yeah but it was fun...


----------



## dmc (Jun 12, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> here's the third. what are 2 things you can't give a phish face? a bath or a job



"Phish face" never heard that term...  interesting..


----------



## Edd (Jun 12, 2010)

dmc said:


> Yeah but it was fun...



It surely was.  Should've mentioned that.


----------



## dmc (Jun 12, 2010)

Edd said:


> It surely was.  Should've mentioned that.



Guy in front of us had an automatic...  Must've dozed off - took his foot off the break and slammed into the car in front...  

But yeah... i did a ton of skateboarding, played frisbee and met some great people on those waits..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2010)

definitely long wait on the way in.  For both Great Went and Lemonwheel I moved my car to the very back of the parking lot on the final day.  Cruised out no problem.


----------



## dmc (Jun 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> definitely long wait on the way in.  For both Great Went and Lemonwheel I moved my car to the very back of the parking lot on the final day.  Cruised out no problem.



Longer for Coventry 

We sat on 91 for a day and a half...  before they told everyone to turn around... Which we didn't...  Even then i had fun...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 14, 2010)

Meeeeeeeeee!


----------



## dmc (Jun 17, 2010)

Almost time... 

Leaving tomorrow at 2 for my Hartford to SPAC loop...


----------



## dmc (Jun 17, 2010)

Again.... Be careful getting in...  Don't take chances... Be discrete and friendly...


----------



## dmc (Jun 21, 2010)

INSANE run!!!  TWEERPRISE!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 21, 2010)

Had a great time Saturday SPAC.  thought the first set was smoking.  2nd set was just okay; bit too many ballads for my liking.  It was well played, I just thought the new page tune > caspian > joy killed the momentum of the hot start and then the energy brought back from Bowie was killed off with Show of Life.
Either way I left it impressed and wishing I was able to make Sunday.

sorry we didn't hook up Beano.  Got there kind of late as we were enjoying drinking beers by the pool at the hotel.  Lawn was such a mad house I didn't really feel like fighting crowds to get to a meeting spot.

.....next time.


----------



## dmc (Jun 21, 2010)

Four Tweezer Reprises in 2 days!!!!  woah....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 21, 2010)

indeed very cool and unexpected.

Tweeprise Tour 2010.  A friend of mine had a good thought.  Don't play it again until end of NYE.  After the madness in those two days, people will be looking for it every show.


----------



## dmc (Jun 21, 2010)

Insane 3 nights of music...  Absolutely insane...  

Beano...  I'm sorry we couldn't hook up too..  We were pretty crazed moving around to get close..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 21, 2010)

dmc said:


> Four Tweezer Reprises in 2 days!!!!  woah....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 21, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Had a great time Saturday SPAC.  thought the first set was smoking.  2nd set was just okay; bit too many ballads for my liking.  It was well played, I just thought the new page tune > caspian > joy killed the momentum of the hot start and then the energy brought back from Bowie was killed off with Show of Life.
> Either way I left it impressed and wishing I was able to make Sunday.
> 
> sorry we didn't hook up Beano.  Got there kind of late as we were enjoying drinking beers by the pool at the hotel.  Lawn was such a mad house I didn't really feel like fighting crowds to get to a meeting spot.
> ...



No problem...I passed your Hotel (I think) while walking to the show and thought of you.  Lawn was a mad house.  So was the Beer line!  There will be other shows....   DMC...you too.  My bad on not heading out after the show.  I just needed to get home early the next day.


----------



## dmc (Jun 22, 2010)

We went out and checked out Brothers Past... Good stuff!!  Stayed out until sunrise... Ran back and slept to noon...  

Wish I was going to Great Wooks tonight..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> Good stuff!!  Stayed out until sunrise...



Wow...I made the right choice then.  :-o  

Congrats on +10K posts.


----------



## dmc (Jun 22, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Congrats on +10K posts.



cool... didnt even notice that... haha...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2010)

woah!!!!!!!!   holy sick cover batman


----------



## dmc (Jun 25, 2010)

F YEAH!!!  I love this band!!!


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2011)

Latest rumors...
5-27-2011 BETHEL NY
5-28-2011 BETHEL NY
5-29-2011 BETHEL NY
5-31-2011 HOLMDEL NJ
6-05-2011 CINCINNATI OH
6-08-2011 DARIEN CENTER NY
TBA -2011 WEST PALM BEACH FL
6-24-2011 ALPHARETTA GA
6-25-2011 ALPHARETTA GA
6-26-2011 ALPHARETTA GA
7-01-2011 WATKINS GLEN NY
7-02-2011 WATKINS GLEN NY
7-03-2011 WATKINS GLEN NY
8-05-2011 GEORGE WA
8-06-2011 GEORGE WA
8-??-2011 LOS ANGELES CA
8-13-2011 SAN FRANCISCO CA


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2011)

Too bad Bethel is during Strangecreek.  Phish, Furthur and the Allmans could co-bill a show that weekend and I still wouldn't miss Strangecreek.

Watkins is way too far for my likes these days, though I'm sure it will be a blast.

Unless they add something else in New England or SPAC it's unlikely I'll see Phish until the Fall.


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2011)

If this is true...  i like the way they skip Mountain Jam weekend..    Which is the following weekend.
Having Phish play locally during a fest is a bad thing for ticket sales.  One year the promoter was bitching cause they played in Mass at the same time and took ticket sales away..

The other rumor was more show added after this round...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2011)

The way it's looking right now on those rumors, which I've also seen, is that maybe they add 6-8 shows after the West Coast swing.  I'd imagine most of those would be midwest though.  Hard to picture a summer where they don't play Alpine and Deer Creek.  If so, I hope the decide on SPAC over Jones if they swing back up this way.  I like Jones as a venue, but it kind of sucks to get to.  SPAC I hate the venue, but love being walking distance from hotels.


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2011)

PHISH 2011 SUMMER TOUR

5/27 - Bethel Woods Center for the Arts, Bethel, NY
5/28 - Bethel Woods Center for the Arts, Bethel, NY
5/29 - Bethel Woods Center for the Arts, Bethel, NY
5/31 - PNC Bank Arts Center, Holmdel, NJ
6/01 - PNC Bank Arts Center, Holmdel, NJ
6/03 - DTE Energy Music Theater, Clarkston, MI
6/04 - Blossom Music Center, Cleveland, OH
6/05 - Riverbend Music Center, Cincinnati, OH
6/07 - Comcast Center, Mansfield, MA
6/08 - Darien Lake Performing Arts Center, Darien Center, NY
6/10 - Susquehanna Bank Center, Camden, NJ
6/11 - Merriweather Post Pavilion, Columbia, MD
6/12 - Merriweather Post Pavilion, Columbia, MD
6/14 - Verizon Wireless @ Encore Park, Alpharetta, GA
6/15 - Verizon Wireless @ Encore Park, Alpharetta, GA
6/17 - Verizon Wireless Amphitheatre, Charlotte, NC
6/18 - Time Warner Cable Music Pavilion, Raleigh, NC
6/19 - Ntelos Pavilion at Harbor Center, Portsmouth, VA


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 23, 2011)

After seeing them in Providence, Manchester (FTW), and both Worcester shows last year, I realized how much more I would rather devote funds to arena shows, and swore off the summer. But if they are indeed not touring after the summer, and they're in my backyard at Great Woods....how can I not go?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2011)

saw that they have no plans to tour in the fall.  maybe a new album in the works?  maybe Trey is having a lot of fun with this TAB tour and wants to do that again.  Could simply just be them trying to increase demand for the summer shows.  Very few shows last summer and fall sold out.

Great Woods is on a Tuesday yes?

The last Phish show I saw there in 09, I didn't get out of the parking lot until 2AM.  If it were a Saturday show perhaps I'd go, but I highly doubt I'll bother given it would essentially mean having to take the next day off.


----------



## dmc (Feb 23, 2011)

I like arena shows too...  Nothing like an MSG show!!!

But i also like some sheds too...  Bethel Woods is sublime!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2011)

I prefer outdoor venues for large shows simply because I'm not a fan of assigned seating.

In general though I'm losing interest in large shows.  As much as I love Phish, Furthur etc, the hassles and expense is becoming less and less worth it to me.  Getting tickets is a pain, they're expensive, beers in the show are expensive, being stuck for 2 hours in a parking lot after the show when you want to hit the road.  etc, etc,

I'll probably have a better time seeing Dopapod this Saturday for $8 at a 150 person venue than I will seeing Furthur in Florida next month.


----------



## dmc (Feb 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I prefer outdoor venues for large shows simply because I'm not a fan of assigned seating.
> 
> In general though I'm losing interest in large shows.  As much as I love Phish, Furthur etc, the hassles and expense is becoming less and less worth it to me.  Getting tickets is a pain, they're expensive, beers in the show are expensive, being stuck for 2 hours in a parking lot after the show when you want to hit the road.  etc, etc,
> 
> I'll probably have a better time seeing Dopapod this Saturday for $8 at a 150 person venue than I will seeing Furthur in Florida next month.



i do both...  Big shows and small..  Lucky to have Bearsville theater near my house and Woodstock in general..  Lots of small acts..

Going to see 2 Levon Rambles in the next month or so...  Can't get much smaller then that.   But at $125 a ticket it's steep - but imho worth every penny..   One of them has Warren Haynes sitting in..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 23, 2011)

My request is in for Bethel....I love that venue.


----------



## dmc (Feb 23, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> My request is in for Bethel....I love that venue.



Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

"By the time we got to Woodstock"


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2011)

dmc said:


> i do both...  Big shows and small..  Lucky to have Bearsville theater near my house and Woodstock in general..  Lots of small acts..
> 
> Going to see 2 Levon Rambles in the next month or so...  Can't get much smaller then that.   But at $125 a ticket it's steep - but imho worth every penny..   One of them has Warren Haynes sitting in..



I would pay $125 to see a Levon Ramble once for a special occasion.  

We are fortunate to have the Stone Church walking distance from home.  Well, I don't mind the 30 minute walk, some folks would.  Classic small venue of 150 ppl max.  Phish played there during their formitive years.


----------



## dmc (Feb 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I would pay $125 to see a Levon Ramble once for a special occasion.



Thats how the Ramble addiction starts..    I went free my first time before it got tight..
Then it was MMW, Stanton Moore, Donald Fagen - any excuse...  Worse then crack I tell u...

This weekend I'm going to see a friends band play there( http://www.loveeatsleep.com/ )... stoked...

I'm on the Stone Church email list...  Someday I want to check it out..  Good stuff..


----------

